# Wo sollte man in HH wohnen um MTB/RR zu fahren?



## Mojoer (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich ziehe bald nach Hamburg und wüsste gerne welchen Stadtteil ich anpeilen sollte um günstig (bin Student) zu wohnen und gleichzeitig schön MTB oder auch RR zu fahren...

Zur Not reichts mir auch nur gut RR fahren zu können.

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## gnss (18. August 2006)

für mtb und rr sind harburg und bergedorf zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (18. August 2006)

Blankenese


----------



## kitor (18. August 2006)

Am besten mitten in die Stadt, wenn es geht Richtung Westen, also Altona, Ottensen. Dort ist man schnell an der Elbe und hat schöne Ausfallstraßen, auf denen man gut biken kann und schnell ins RR Gebiet kommt. Nebenbei ist es auch noch nett dort und man kann angenehm wohnen und auch ausgehen etc.

Harburg kann ich Dir garnicht empfehlen. Es ist zum allergrößten Teil sagen wir unterschichtsbezogen (Hochhäuser und graugesichtige Rentner bzw. Leute mit Migrationshintergrund) UND spießig-langweilig. Zu  weiteren großen Teilen ist es nur asozial oder Spießig-langweilig. Es gibt keine einzige nette Kneipe in Harburg, obwohl 200.000 Einwohner und es ist sehr weit in die Stadt. 

Einzig in Teilen Heimfelds, Richtung Eißendorfer Pferdeweg, ist es erträglich (bin dort aufgewachsen). Aber dort ist es für Studenten eher ungeeignet, da Villengegend mit eher älterer Sozialstruktur. 

Da kannst Du dann eher nach Poppenbüttel ziehen, dass ist genauso, nur näher dran an Uni und Leben.

Ich würde jedoch am Ehesten als Student in die City Süd ziehen. Viel Gewerbe, teilw. Industrie, wenig Einwohner, aber es ist dort super, weil es gelegentlich große Wohnungen für sehr wenig Geld gibt und man sehr zentral gelegen ist. Gleichzeitig weiß man, dass dieses Gebiet in wenigen Jahren eine Trendgegend sein wird, da in Hafenrandlage und Hafencity usw. und biken kann man  von dort aus im Hafen, bzw. Richtung Vierlande ebenfalls wunderbar.


----------



## Schildkröte (18. August 2006)

hi, mojoer.
das anspruchsvollste, was hamburg für mtb'ler zu bieten hat sind ohne frage die harburger berge. strecke reisse ich persönlich am liebsten richtung elbmündung ab, geht aber sicher auch gut in alle anderen himmelsrichtungen ..
als hamburger student wirst du eh mit einem semesterticket ausgestattet, mit welchem du sämtliche öffentliche verkehrsmittel nutzen kannst. die verbindungen sind recht gut, ich benötige "nur" eine halbe stunde von altona nach harburg. denn fakt ist : wo man gut radeln kann, ist ansonsten tote hose. man will ja auch mal abends weggehen, und das geht, wie kitor schon meinte, in der city besser. 
hab hier evtl. aber einen interessanten link für dich, die SAGA hat in zusammenarbeit mit der stadt hamburg ein projekt am laufen, um studenten auf der veddel und in wilhelmsburg anzusiedeln .. ach, schau einfach selbst : klick
das gute an diesen behausungen : harburg ist soz. direkt um die ecke, die city ist mit der bahn auch schnell erreicht. und der preis für die unterkunft scheint  echt fair zu sein. 
kehrseite der medallie : die ecke um wilhelmsburg hat einen .. naja, wie soll ich sagen .. nicht ganz lupenreinen ruf .. (möglicherweise vorurteil, sehe mich aber durch meinen vorredner bestätigt).

aber, wo auch immer du unterkommst : vorher klären, ob deine bikes mit aufs zimmer / in die wohnung dürfen, sonst hast du nicht sehr lange spass damit  
gruß
kröte


----------



## Sanz (18. August 2006)

Hallo Mojoer,

hier vielleicht noch ein hilfreicher link, der Dir auch helfen soll einen meiner Vorschreiber in die richtige Schublade zu stecken 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188970

Schöne Grüße aus Harburg
Andre


----------



## FalloutBoy (18. August 2006)

The Offspring schrieb:
			
		

> Blankenese



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Zum Rennradfahren ist es perfekt, Gelände für kurze MTB-Touren hat man auch vor der Tür und wenn man in die Harburger Berge will, fährt man mit der Fähre über die Elbe und ist dann auch in 20 Minuten dort. Meine gefahrenen Jahreskilometer sind jedenfalls sprunghaft angestiegen, seit ich hierher gezogen bin  

Blankenese ist zwar nicht ganz mitten im Leben, aber mit der S-Bahn ist man in 11 Minuten auf dem Kiez und in ca. 20 Minuten an der Uni. Billige Wohnungen gibts hier übrigens erstaunlicherweise auch - habe selber so eine gefunden 

Wenn es etwas mehr in der Szene sein soll, würde ich Dir Altona (dort in erster Linie Ottensen) empfehlen. Ist auch recht dicht an der Elbe, hoher freizeitwert, Du hast eine unmenge Kneipen und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten vor der Tür und bist in wenigen Minuten an der Uni. Mit dem rennrad hast du dann allerdings immer 10 Kilometer recht heftig befahrene Straße zu absolvieren, bevor es "raus" geht.

Bonne Chance bei der Wohnungssuche.


----------



## Braunbaer (18. August 2006)

Zum Radfahren bieten sich viele Ecken an. Harburger Berge sind nett, Blankenese auch, Bergedorf auch. Ich selber wohne im Nordosten (Berne), mit dem RR ist man schnell aus der Stadt raus und kann dann Richtung Duvenstedt, Sülfeld, Tralau, Bad Oldesloe richtig schöne Strecken fahren.


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (18. August 2006)

Hallo

Ich studiere auch in Hamburg. Ich wohne in Buchholz i.d.N.
Ich kann von hier mit dem Semesterticket nach Hamburg fahren, und zum Hamburger Hbf fahre ich etwas mehr als 20 min. Ich fahre in der Nordheide in der Gegend um den Brunsberg. Hie hat man auch mal interessante Trails, die unter freiem Himmel sind.
Buchholz an sich ist eine recht moderne Stadt mit viel jungem Publikum, und die Mieten sind hier wesentlich niedriger, als in Hamburg. Und bis zu den Harburger Bergen ist es auch nicht weit.
Gruß
Mark


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Harburg kann ich Dir garnicht empfehlen. Es ist zum allergrößten Teil sagen wir unterschichtsbezogen (Hochhäuser und graugesichtige Rentner bzw. Leute mit Migrationshintergrund) UND spießig-langweilig. Zu  weiteren großen Teilen ist es nur asozial oder Spießig-langweilig. Es gibt keine einzige nette Kneipe in Harburg, obwohl 200.000 Einwohner und es ist sehr weit in die Stadt.


Kann es sein, dass du seit deiner Kindheit nicht mehr in Harburg warst?
Sorry, aber deine Meinung ist die typische Klischee-Meinung von allen "Nord-Elbern", die noch nie in Harburg waren!

Ich bin selber Student, studiere an der Uni Dammtor(!) und wohne trotzdem jetzt seit 5 Jahren in Harburg, direkt am Rathaus. Deine Beschreibung passt so gar nicht mehr zum heutigen Harburg. Als ich hergezogen bin, OK, da hatte man abends manchmal nicht das beste Gefühl, durch die Straßen zu gehen. Aber in Harburg ist in den letzten Jahren soooo viel passiert. Durch den Bau des Phoenix-Centers und die Aufwertung der City (Lüneburger Straße) ist Harburg sozial ein ganz paar Stufen nach oben gefallen! Du kannst hier klasse einkaufen (das Phoenix-Center ist eine Art Mall mit 110 Geschäften), die Harburger Berge zum biken und die Elbmarsch mit ruhogen Straßen zum RR fahren direkt vor der Tür, bist mit der S-Bahn in 18 min an der Uni und in 25 min auf der Reeperbahn, hast wirklich ne Menge nette Kneipen um mal ein Bierchen oder Cocktail trinken zu gehen (Lämmertwiete).
Und das alles zu einem günstigen Preis (ich selber wohne in einem privaten Studentenwohnheim, große Zimmer, schöne WGs, Haus erst 1993 erbaut, kaum teurer als Studentenwerk).
Das einzige, was mich immer gestört hat, war die Weltreise mit dem Nachtbus. Aber da die Bahnen am WE nachts durchfahren und die S3 direkt auf der Reeperbahn abfährt, ist auch dieses Problem Geschichte.

Ich kann dir die Ecke nur empfehlen, ich selber überlege schon, hier zu bleiben und nicht in die Stadt zu ziehen, wenn ich aus dem Wohnheim raus muss.
Wenn du in Bergedorf studierst, ist es natürlich Blödsinn, nach Harburg zu ziehen. Aber für TU und auch für Uni Dammtor ist es ne lohnenswerte Alternative zur City!
Solltest du mehr Infos brauchen - so von Student zu Student  - melde dich einfach.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## schlumpfine (19. August 2006)

Aaalso, du kannst als Student gut und günstig im Studentenwohnheim Allermöhe Nähe Bergedorf (195  möbliert mit I-Net und allen Nebenkosten) wohnen. Homepage:click_my_signature
Von dort aus bist du schnell (12km) an der Elbuferstraße, die wie gemacht ist fürs RR. Außerdem biste relativ fix (20-25km) in Geesthacht, wo du dein MTB ausfahren kannst.
Ich wohne selbst im Wohnheim Allermöhe und bin mit der Wohnsituation/ Nähe zur Natur, den Leuten echt super glücklich. Zur Uni (Campus) fährtse nur 25 min mit der S-Bahn. Falls du noch Fragen hast: pm
Ahso: is kein Thema, dir relativ schnell nen Wohnheimplatz zu besorgen, könnte ein gutes Wort für dich einlegen  

Greetz, Schlumpi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (19. August 2006)

ich würde immer in die Nähe der Uni/FH ziehen.
Was nützt es dir ein Bike-Paradies vor der Tür wenn du jeden morgen 45 minuten von Harburg nach Bergedorf zur FH fahren musst.
Ich weiss zwar nicht was du vor hast, aber die Fahrt zur Schule sollte doch häufiger anstehen, als die Fahrt zum Fahrradfahren.

Im Notfall kann man auch in der City biken, in dem man um die Alster fährt.

Aber um konkret die Frage zu beantworten: Am besten biken kann man in Harburg


----------



## kitor (19. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du seit deiner Kindheit nicht mehr in Harburg warst?
> Sorry, aber deine Meinung ist die typische Klischee-Meinung von allen "Nord-Elbern", die noch nie in Harburg waren!
> 
> Ich bin selber Student, studiere an der Uni Dammtor(!) und wohne trotzdem jetzt seit 5 Jahren in Harburg, direkt am Rathaus. Deine Beschreibung passt so gar nicht mehr zum heutigen Harburg. Als ich hergezogen bin, OK, da hatte man abends manchmal nicht das beste Gefühl, durch die Straßen zu gehen. Aber in Harburg ist in den letzten Jahren soooo viel passiert. Durch den Bau des Phoenix-Centers und die Aufwertung der City (Lüneburger Straße) ist Harburg sozial ein ganz paar Stufen nach oben gefallen! Du kannst hier klasse einkaufen (das Phoenix-Center ist eine Art Mall mit 110 Geschäften), die Harburger Berge zum biken und die Elbmarsch mit ruhogen Straßen zum RR fahren direkt vor der Tür, bist mit der S-Bahn in 18 min an der Uni und in 25 min auf der Reeperbahn, hast wirklich ne Menge nette Kneipen um mal ein Bierchen oder Cocktail trinken zu gehen (Lämmertwiete).
> ...



Moin,

war grad heut zum Biken wieder dort. Bin eigentlich jede Woche in harburg und insofern auf dem Laufenden. Ok, man kann sicher dort akzeptabel leben. Der Punkt ist bloß der, dass es keinen Grund gibt in Harburg zu wohnen, wenn man von wo anders kommt und die Wahl hat. 

Denn der Weg ist nunmal weit und woanders ist es schöner und nicht teurer. Außer man geht öfter zum Biken als in die Uni und in die Stadt, dann ist der weg in den Wald häufiger zu bewältigen und es lohnt sich tatsächlich dichter dran zu wohnen.

Wie auch immer, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## coma1976 (20. August 2006)

jep jep jep so ist es...


----------



## Julianernst (20. August 2006)

Hallo Mojeor

Ich kann Dir eigenlich nur Harburg enpfehlen.Harburg hat ein MTB-Revier wo mann bis zu 1200 Hm als Runde fahren kann, in Natur bei 55 Km.Ich glaube in Umkreis von 100 Km ist es wohl das einigste Mtb - Revier.Zum Thema Rennrad
ist Harburg auch besser gestellt als die anderen Stadtteile.Grundlage Trainnig
fahren wir im Alten Land oder in der Winsener Marsch.Wenn es hügelig werden soll geht es in die Lüneburger Heide.Das schöne ist, das der Süden von HH nicht so dicht besiedelt ist von kleinen Städen wie nördlich der Elbe. Harburg hat einen sehr schönen Stadtpark mit einen wunderschönen Stadtparksee mit flachen und Hügelstrecken zur freien Auswahl zum Laufen.

Sportveranstaltungen sind zu nehnen Wasserski ,Crossduathlon,Winterlaufsereie in den Harburger Berge und 3 Badesee ohne Enten******* und Bakterien wie die Alster.Ich bin mit meiner Fam.wieder nach Harburg gezogen weil der Norden von HH langweilig ist.Als Radgeschäfte sind zu nennen BOC und Fahrradcenter.Ich kenne keine höhere Dichte an grossen Radgeschäfte in Deutschland. So nun zu unser so genannten Neuen City (Hafen City  + City - Süd ) Durchschnitten von 6 spuriger Ost / West Stadt Haupt Ein- und Ausfahrtstrasse und Schwerlastverkehr zum Hafen und der City an der Alster.In der City -Süd ist nach Büroschluss kein Mensch mehr.Es ist auch noch ein sehr hoher Leerstand an Bürosilos zu verzeichnen.Die Hafencity finde ich persönlich nicht schön. Nur Beton , Touristen Kantinen,Es ist kein gewachsener Stadteil.Man kann auch nicht schreiben, dass man da Rennrad fahren kann, HH ist eine 1,7 Mio Einwohner Stadt.Ich wünsche Dir alles gute in HH , Hamburg ist eine tolle
Stadt mit Sonnenseiten und Schattenseiten wie unser Wetter ! Gruss Michael


----------



## kitor (20. August 2006)

....mal genau hinlesen bitte: Ich schrieb nicht zum Thema wohnen "Hafen City" sondern City Süd. in der Hafencity gibt´s bis jetzt kaum Wohnungen, wenn dann nur Neubauten.

City Süd ist deswegen optimal, weil dort nicht soviele Leute, insbesondere keine Touristen, sind. Im übrigen ist weder die City Süd, noch die Hafencity von der Ost-West Str "durchschnitten". Diese befindet sich viel weiter westlich und trennt allenfalls die Hafencity vom Zentrum. Außerdem ist diese zum allergrößten Teil nur vierspurig. 

Weiterhin ist die City Süd auch nicht voller Bürosilos, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist eher ein Mischgebiet mit viel Gewerbe. Wenn man ein bisschen auf Industrieromantik steht ist das ausgesprochen nett. 

Außerdem hat man derzeit Leerstand in der Hafencity, weil die Gebäude größtenteils noch garnicht fertiggestellt sind. Ohne Fenster kann man schlecht ein Büro betreiben, gelle? Was Gastronomie, Einzelhandel usw angeht, so können sich diese natürlich erst ansiedeln, wenn die gewerblich genutzen Gebäude fertig sind oder? Was nützt Dir eine Supermarkt und eine Kneipe ohne Kundschaft? Just think about it...

Ich habe weiterhin auch nicht geschrieben, dass man in der Hafencity RR fahren soll, sondern vom Hafen aus Richtung Vier- und Marschlande. Diese Gebiet als nicht RR-tauglich zu bezeichnen zeigt, dass Du Dich garnicht auskennst in und um Hamburg. es handelt sich um ein bevorzugtes RR-Gebiet mit wenig Autos und besonders schöner Landschaft.

Die Harburger Berge sind auch bei weitem nicht das einzige MTB-Gebiet in Hamburg. Richtung Rissen, in Poppenbüttel, im Sachsenwald usw kann man ebenfalls sehr gut biken. 

Ich empfehle über den Harburger Tellerrand hinauszuschauen. Aber von Harburg aus ist natürlich alles weit entfernt....


----------



## Backfisch (20. August 2006)

Harburg ist zum biken super, aber scheinbar muss man es sich ein bisschen schönreden, wenn man dort wohnt.

Altona/Volksparknähe ist auch noch zu empfehlen. In den Hamburger Parks darf man seit kurzem ganz offiziell biken.

Ich wohne in Uhlenhorst und hab daher den Stadtpark relativ nah. Besser als nix.

Und wenn man in St. Pauli o.ä. wohnt dann kann man durch den alten Elbtunnel in den Freihafen und von dort in ein paar Minuten nach Harburg.


Was RR angeht: Das ist in der Stadt nicht so toll. Die Radwege sind ne Katastrophe, da braucht man eher ein Fully  und auf der Strasse fahren ist nur ausserhalb zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. August 2006)

Man muss sich Harburg nicht schönreden, das ist schön genug!  
Nein, Spaß beiseite, Harburg ist sicher nicht der schönste Stadtteil, allerdings auch viel ruhiger und schöner, als viele denken.

Ich hab ja auch gesagt, dass ich es vom Studienort abhängig machen würde. In Bergedorf studieren und in Harburg wohnen wäre sicher Blödsinn.
Für die TU sicher DER Wohnort, und für die Uni Dammtor eine interessante Alternative zur City, die man sich zumindest mal ansehen sollte. 

Aber da der Thread-Ersteller sich bisher noch nicht wieder gemeldet hat bzw. gesagt hat, wo er studieren will,  ist es eh schwer, genauere Vorschläge zu machen.


----------



## gnss (20. August 2006)

schlumpfine schrieb:
			
		

> Von dort aus bist du schnell (12km) an der Elbuferstraße, die wie gemacht ist fürs RR. Außerdem biste relativ fix (20-25km) in Geesthacht, wo du dein MTB ausfahren kannst.



ich würde sogar behaupten, dass man 2km zum rr braucht(deich gleich südlich der a25) und ca. 3km zum mtb(boberg)


----------



## fl1p (21. August 2006)

Schildkröte schrieb:
			
		

> hab hier evtl. aber einen interessanten link für dich, die SAGA hat in zusammenarbeit mit der stadt hamburg ein projekt am laufen, um studenten auf der veddel und in wilhelmsburg anzusiedeln .. ach, schau einfach selbst


Hm, also ich würde da ganz bestimmt nicht wohnen wollen. Das will eigentlich niemand freiwillig, schätze ich mal.  
Falls jetzt wieder ein blöder Spruch kommt, ich war in meiner Zivizeit öfters mal in dem Stadtteil und hab da schon "Erfahrungen" gesammelt und ich weiß was sich da so rumtreibt...


----------



## fcpaulianer (23. August 2006)

*Als St.Paulianer sage ich dazu...*

-  und  tut man am besten in der Stadt. 
  Dazu beste Wohngegend für Biker: 
___St.Pauli PLZ 20459 (aber nicht direkt Kiez, da sehr laut)
___Altona Nord 22765 / 22767- ruhige Wohngegend mit Kiez, Schanze und Ottensen zu Fuß...
___Schanze 20357 (schon sehr IN und somit teuer - wenn man nicht schon 17 Jahre dort wohnt)

Mann kann von allen genannenten Wohngegenden mit der Bahn in alle Richtungen innerhalb 30min im Bikerevier sein. Bahnhof ist auch im Bikebereich. 
Nach Harburg über alten Elbtunnel und Hafen (am Wochenende nichts los) ist man in 50min hingeradelt...

- Ansonsten ist die Veddel sicherlich auch attraktiv. Noch ist da allerdings kein Nachtleben. Aber man ist auf dem Weg nach Harburg und über Elbbrücken bzw. dem alten Elbtunnel ist man mit MTB schnell in der Stadt.

Hamburg als Bikerevier:
Klar gibt es ein paar Parkanlagen... (Volkspark, Alsteroberlauf, Blankeneser Elbufer), aber richtig austoben mit MTB im Gelände? Eigentlich mit Hügeln nur in Harburg (dort unbegrenzt bis Lüneburger Heide) oder im Norden Richtung (Segeberg östlich der B4)... Im Osten ist es Flach oder der Hang ist schnell zu  ende.


----------



## gnss (23. August 2006)

fcpaulianer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Osten ist es Flach oder der Hang ist schnell zu  ende.



blödsinn, außer du meinst die vierlande.


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> blödsinn, außer du meinst die vierlande.


----------



## fcpaulianer (24. August 2006)

Okay ich relativiere es...

Ich bin Jahrelang mit Rennrad von Bergedorf über den Friedhof nach Nordosten raus... 
Den Elbhang selber nach Lauenburg bin ich auch mehrmals mit MTB abgefahren, finde ich aber im gegensatz zu Harburg nicht sehr ergiebig, und würde dafür nicht regelmäßig lange Anfahrten in kauf nehmen.
Allerdings sicherlich 100% besser als von Barmbek aus...


----------



## gnss (24. August 2006)

Der Elbhang ist nicht alles.


----------



## fcpaulianer (24. August 2006)

...schön ist ja die Gegend,.. Ich wollte Bergedorf auch nicht schlechtreden... Aber Harburg ist halt subjektiv gesehen besser. Meine Meinung - und über Meinung lässt sich bekanntlich auch nicht streiten....


----------



## Kind der Küste (19. September 2006)

In die Walddörfer!
Da gibt es ech viel zu fahren!
In Volksdorf ist außerdem Hamburs einzige BMX- Bahn.
Dann hast du das Alstertal, Box und Schüberg und überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (19. September 2006)

Sofern du glaubst, dass du dir die Gegend aussuchen kannst, warst du in 
Hamburg noch nie auf Wohnungssuche  

Für die Wohnungen, die Courtagefrei sind existieren in der Regel kilometerlange Interessentenlisten. Und das du dich auf eine Wohnung bewerben mußt + Schufaauskunft....und und und ..........ist auch keine seltenheit.


Naja......lange rede kurzer Sinn :

Ich wohne jetzt auch seit kurzem in Altona (nähe Bhf) und würde gerne wieder anfangen zu biken.

Wie wärs denn wenn man mal eine Samstags-Mtb-Harburg Runde ins leben ruft. Oder wer interesse hat, mal mit Lampe abends eine Runde im Volkspark drehen......oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Kind der Küste (20. September 2006)

Vor allem muss man gucken was man will!
Ob man nun das Stadtleben und kurze Wege möchte, oder die ruhigen Randgebiete mit längeren Wegen, dafür aber Konditionen zum Radfahren.


----------



## Robo83 (20. September 2006)

Tach,
ich finde Bergedorf und Umgebung ideal!! 
weil:
1. wir haben hier viel wald (sachsenwald) und berge (keine alpen, aber immerhin) in der nähe. (man denke da z.b. an escheburg und umgebung)-
2. wir haben hier den deich um rennrad zu fahren oder einfach für eine schnellere runde (ohne viele ampeln und schön flach) auf dem mtb.
3. wir sind ziemlich schnell in der innenstadt (ca. 30 min mit der bahn), wobei bergedorf - wenn auch mit sinkender tendenz - ziemlich viele läden hat. (vor allem dönerbuden)
4. um nach harburg (harburger berge) zu fahren braucht man mit dem auto ca. 20 min (je nach motorisierung) und mit der bahn 45 min
hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Tman (26. September 2006)

Moin! Werde ab nächste Woche in HH arbeiten und zwar direkt an den Landungsbrücken. Ich suche auch eine günstige Wohngelegenheit von der aus man schnell zur Arbeit, aber auch zum Biken kommt. Irgendwelche Tipps? 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## fcpaulianer (26. September 2006)

Von den Landungsbrücken bist Du durch den alten Elbtuinnel in 40 minuten im Wald. Am Wochenende und Abends ist in dem Teil des Hafens auch nichts los...
Also Neustadt (Die Siedlungen hinter dem Bismarkdenkmal, oft Schiffszimmerer Genossenschaft) oder St..Pauli...


----------



## XBrainstorm (26. September 2006)

Na da bin ich ja etwas beruhigt. Scheinbar kann man doch MTB in HH fahren  

Ich werde am Wochenende Neu-Hamburger. Daher wäre ich über jede Orientierungsstarthilfe im MTB-Revier HH dankbar. 

Bei einer Samstagsrunde wäre ich dabei


----------

